# Shutter Speed & F-Stop Calculator



## Alistair (Jan 11, 2011)

All right, I don't know if this has been posted before or not, but here it is anyways.  I thought might help out the noobs, even myself cause I'm not a math wizard as some people would like to believe.  At any rate, I thought this would help from people starting out to more experienced people here!

Shutter Speed & F-Stop Calculator Design Document

Hope this helps out!


----------



## KmH (Jan 11, 2011)

Light gray text on a white background sucks!

Just play with this The SimCam: Film and Digital Camera Simulator - Photonhead.com


----------



## Starman Photo (Jan 11, 2011)

Nice find!!!


----------



## Tittan (Jan 11, 2011)

Great find! Thank you.


----------

